# tach wiring



## ucaddoc (Aug 8, 2014)

I have a rally tach for my 65 GTO and am stuck on the wiring. It's the kind with two terminals. One has an "+" and the other one is unmarked. Does one side go to the neg coil side and the other the battery side? Thats how it is now and the gage doesnt work. When I turn the key in the on position the tach just flings forwards and comes right back to zero and stays there. Please help.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

If it's a Factory Tach 2 terminals should be for TI 
Standard Ignition Tach has one terminal/ Brown lead to Neg side of coil.
Hopefully you didn't fry it.


----------



## spuzzy (Sep 11, 2014)

Here's a tach wiring diagram for a 64. Should be similar to what you are looking at.


----------



## ucaddoc (Aug 8, 2014)

I have the Summit racing distributor (Pontiac V8 RTR) and the negative side of the coil is hot? It is an HEI "type" distributor electronic ignition but it is not an HEI distributor.


----------

